# The Revolutionary Ramble Bicycle Tour



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

The ride is scheduled for June 12 2010...

A great ride and a bunch of good people to ride with. Registration is is open through Active.com and space is limited to 650 people, the link is listed below


http://www.rambleride.org/


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

*Ramble*

I did this ride last year:blush2: which by the way was the first year of the Ramble and Have already signed up for the second year ride .I would recommend to register as soon as possible as I would expect this ride to fill up fast.
I am doing the 45 miler just like last year and I won't miss this ride for anything. 
What a great origination,great people and the best food to eat at the rest stops and definitely after the ride.
Don't miss it folks.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree... thumbs up on this ride. I did it last year as well (45 miler). This year doing the 62 miles. Really looking forward to it


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I can't wait!! Did the 62 miler last year and loved every moment of it.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the ride everyone! Had a great time, again!


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Great Ride, Great Day, Great bunch of people and good food afterwards. Wow the hills on the 65 miler where a work-out :thumbsup:


----------

